# Sticky  How to Potty Train Successfully



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Successful potty training


1. Your pup is going to have to go to the bathroom ALOT. I'd guess about every 1/2 hr. So you need to take your puppy to the potty pads/outside every half hour and stay there until your puppy goes. Once your puppy goes potty treat and praise. Remember most pups can "hold" it for 1 hr that they are old in months. But chi’s are smaller so I'd reduce that to 45 min. (and that usually refers to being in a kennel.) If you’re not sure of your puppy’s potty habits, write down the times that your puppy goes either poo or pee and that will give you more of an idea how often your puppy goes. As your puppy gets older you can slowly add more time between the time they play to the time they go out.

2. When your puppy is out of their kennel, they need to be constantly supervised. Have your puppy blocked into the same room as you or leashed to you. This way there is no sneaky pees or poo. Too much freedom at an early age is detrimental to successful potty training.

3. Either have a kennel big enough that it has a sleep area, a play area and a potty area OR have a kennel that’s just big enough for your puppy to stand up and turn around in. Most pups won't soil the area that they sleep in.

4. Your puppy will have to potty after naps, after play time, after each meal, first thing in the morning and last thing at night.

5. If your doesn't understand that the potty pads are for them to use you can try closing off an area (with an ex-pen or gated area) that is covered in potty pads and then as time goes by slowly reduce the area that is covered in potty pads until you have just one that your puppy will use. 

6. I do a rotation to help teach my pups what is expected of them. They get up in the morning and go straight out to potty, come in and eat, then go back out to potty. Play time is next (about a 1/2 hr) then potty time, play time, then potty time. Lunch, then potty time, then play time. I repeat for dinner and then its just potty and play time til bedtime. If I have to kennel them, then they go straight out afterwards then play time. I use the play time as an extra reward for going potty. 

7. If you take your puppy out and they don't go, bring them back in and put them in their kennel for another 10-20 minutes then try again. 

8. Feeding your dog on a schedule will help in potty training. If your pup is very young you will need to feed them 3-4 times a day. If they are 6 months or older you can feed twice a day. (or as your vet recommends) Removing water after 7 p.m. at night will help teach your pup to hold it at night and give them a better chance of success.

9. Remember that consistency is the key. If your puppy makes a mistake remember that it’s not your puppy’s fault, it’s yours. It’s up to us as their parents to teach them in such a way that they understand what is expected of them. 

10. Never ever yell at your pup (though you can make a loud noise to startle them if you catch them in the middle of pottying.), Never rub your pup’s nose in an accident, and never ever spank them for having an accident. 

11. Remember that praising and treating and consistancy is the best method for potty training your pup.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks so much Leigh!


----------



## clawlan (Jun 3, 2008)

This seems like a good idea if the puppy is crate trained. I have tried but my puppy just screams and screams and screams when in the crate. UGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Puppet (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi
would you recommend this same method for an older dog?
I just got a new Chi he is 1.5 years old,the previous owners never let him in the house,but I keep him in the house now
he will go potty outside if I take him,but he has no problem doing it in the house either,
I take him out whenever I see him up and sniffing around
but it seems the minute I can't watch him is when he does it.
I am moving soon and will be staying with relatives,I am afraid he will start to go potty in their house
He sleeps with me
should I keep him in a crate at night instead?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes you can start this at any age. The key it sounds like for your older Chi is to make sure they are supervised and when you see him sniffing then get him to his potty spot or outside;-) Yes a crate would be a much easier training tool for you


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

So far so good on this end...  Thanks!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for he information! Do you wake in the night to let your puppy out or will they be good for the entire night?


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

THANK YOU! My little Isis has been peeing and pooing on the floor lately, so I'm trying to crate her tonight, see how that goes. Cuz when she sleeps in bed with me, she always wakes up and goes on the floor.


----------



## mandiepantz (Sep 13, 2009)

when did everyone's chi start communicating the need to go outside to potty. unless we take bella outside, if she has to go, she just goes wherever she is... how do we get her to want to go outside and let us know?


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

mandiepantz said:


> when did everyone's chi start communicating the need to go outside to potty. unless we take bella outside, if she has to go, she just goes wherever she is... how do we get her to want to go outside and let us know?


Joey started alerting me when he was about her age, so it could be coming soon... Paco and Bartholomew had him to learn from, so they started doing it much sooner... but it did take Joey a little while on his own, having no one too look up to, so hang in there!

Do you always take her out the same door to go outside?


----------



## mandiepantz (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes we always take her out the same door to go outside, we make it a very repetitive routine, and even reward her with treats when she goes potty. It's like she isn't learning that you have to go out the door, and outside for potty. If we don't taker her every hour or so, she'll just go wherever she happens to be at the time.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you caught her going and made a loud noise (I usually slap my hands together and firmly say NO!) then immediately take her outside? It's VERY important to catch and correct ANY accidents to let her know what you don't want in addition to what you do. If so, then it may just take a little more time, as it did with Joey. All of a sudden, he just started walking over to the stairs and staring down them and it was like it just clicked. It was a very good feeling. I'm sure she'll catch on pretty soon...


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

thank you for that


----------



## printingray (Sep 29, 2011)

*Sticker printing*

nice post like it thanks for sharing it keep it up


----------



## butterflyH (Nov 9, 2012)

Toilet training a puppy demands a fair bit of time and vigilance. Puppies will want to toilet upon waking, about half an hour after meals, and after a period of indoor play. Knowing this, you can pay more attention to the pup at these times and watch for signs that it is preparing to relieve itself.


----------



## Peanuts-mum (Nov 6, 2012)

We need a ninja for peanut! he hides behind things to pee and he does get out all the time even goes on walks with the big dogs to see if seeing them doing it outside makes him want to try but he waits till hes inside on newspaper/books/letters/paper hes 15 n a 1/2 weeks and was never let outside until the day i got him, and always kept on the flat, so we are now trying to learn stairs and kirbs. 

Woman had like 10 adult dogs and toileted them all indoors thats something i dont agree with!


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Twinkie always has puppy pads available when she is in the living room playing, but sometimes it seems like she just doesn't feel like using them, and goes on the carpet anyway.When she DOES go on the pads, we praise her etc and lately have been giving her treats. I don't understand though why she went from using them, to now she only does sometimes. She always poops on them, but pee it's maybe 60% of the time.


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Well you explain in a very good way and briefly. My pup really needs to follow your thread. Using a pad for pup is a good idea. And I will surly notice my pup **** timing. Thanks to share it.


----------



## Mamichi (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine does the same thing....he sounds panicky..


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Little rascal was soo good at potty training when we first got him home he was crate trained and there was a pad in the living room also which he always used and was barely any accidents. But not it's becoming a nightmare he's gotten so much worse and has decided he will just pee/poo wherever and whenever he likes usually without warning. I never scold him tho as I feel it's my fault and I'm clearly doing something wrong. I take him outside alot and he usually always goes to the toilet happily outside but then go again inside the house shortly after. He goes to the toilet very very frequently and as I said he usually goes without warning so there's no catching him to run outside before he goes. I really need some help with what to do


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Sinead said:


> Little rascal was soo good at potty training when we first got him home he was crate trained and there was a pad in the living room also which he always used and was barely any accidents. But not it's becoming a nightmare he's gotten so much worse and has decided he will just pee/poo wherever and whenever he likes usually without warning. I never scold him tho as I feel it's my fault and I'm clearly doing something wrong. I take him outside alot and he usually always goes to the toilet happily outside but then go again inside the house shortly after. He goes to the toilet very very frequently and as I said he usually goes without warning so there's no catching him to run outside before he goes. I really need some help with what to do


You need to go back to basics. He should never be somewhere that you cannot see him. I would personally tether him to my side so no matter where I go he goes so I can watch him. If you go somewhere that he cannot go he needs to go in his crate. I would also just take him out every 2 to 3 hours so that he gets in the routine that is where to potty. If you have not done so I would get a good enzymatic cleaner, I use Natures Miracle and clean every spot that he has went on. Just regular cleaners do not work they can still smell and will return to that spot. If you catch him in the act of going make a loud noise, I usually just used the word No, and pick him up and take him outside.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

I take him out more regularly than 2 hours as he pee's so much but he could pee outside and as soon as I bring him in he pee's again. He's got a mat in the living room but he refuses to use it and pee's without warning I'm constantly cleaning up after him and it's becoming frustrating as I know it's somehow my fault. I usually always have him
Where I can see him but sometimes my mum has him and finds it
More difficult to constantly watch him all the time. But as u said I need to just go back to basics and try all over again.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

He is still very young. Jaxx didn't quit having accidents until he was six months. I personally would get rid of the mat inside because it could be confusing him. I would probably walk him a little longer on his walks to make sure he has done all of his business outside. If Jaxx was going that much I would probably take him to the vet just to make sure it wasn't a medical issue. 
It will click it just takes time, patience, and a lot of routine, routine, routine. 
Any time you take him out of his crate he should be taken directly outside. Same thing after meals, playtime, and naps. 
The first six months with Jaxx it seemed like I was taking him out to potty more than anything else but in the long run training now is worth it later.
Good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> He is still very young. Jaxx didn't quit having accidents until he was six months. I personally would get rid of the mat inside because it could be confusing him. I would probably walk him a little longer on his walks to make sure he has done all of his business outside. If Jaxx was going that much I would probably take him to the vet just to make sure it wasn't a medical issue.
> It will click it just takes time, patience, and a lot of routine, routine, routine.
> Any time you take him out of his crate he should be taken directly outside. Same thing after meals, playtime, and naps.
> The first six months with Jaxx it seemed like I was taking him out to potty more than anything else but in the long run training now is worth it later.
> ...


I kinda thought it was common for them to go alot? It's worse I think because we have a staffy in the house, not sure if rascal is trying to mark things? But maybe I should take him to the vet as he pee's ALOT! Could have him outside and doo his "business" then pee again on the living room withing 5 mintues and he's constantly having little "dribbles"? I don't know of maybe he is drinking too much as we just leave him with a constant supply of of water? Should I maybe cut him back on fluids? Today I have had the poor soul out most of the day trying not to let him do the toilet at all in the house.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't cut back his water. I have water available all the time. It is common for them to go a lot at that age but it sounds like he is going a bit more than normal. I tend to be cautious and I think I would take him to the vet just to be sure it isn't a UTI.
The rule of thumb is usually they can hold theirselves 1 hour for every month of age. So like a 3 month old would need to go out every 3 hours. It isn't absolute but it is a good starting point.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

I have vets on Sunday anyway so I will give them a call tomorrow and see if I shod take him tomorrow instead. He's great during the night and pee's first thing outside in the morning but it's the rest of the time he pee's like mad and sometimes can't hold it in long enough for my to put his harness on and get outside after a nap. But at other times he can hold it in for ages?


----------



## BrixDeRossi (Mar 27, 2013)

One the things that has helped me a lot is a kennel. It's only after I take her and she goes potty that she can roam and hang out. Having a play pen with pads were confusing her so got rid of that set up and put play pen outside so at night she doesn't roam the entire yard, cause she will! Lol

Accidents have only happened when wasn't paying enough attention but very few in the past couple of weeks. She even sleeps in her kennel at night and will wake me when she needs to go. I was so proud yesterday when she had to go she ran to the back door and was making noise with the blinds! Trip is about 3 1/2 mos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reese-Cup (Apr 9, 2013)

My pup is always going in my room mates room and leaving him little presents. Reese also goes poo near the back door. I wasn't sure how to teach him no, but I do now. He doesn't respond well to spanking so I know better now.
When we got him, we learned he was kept in the car since he was a puppy. He's about 8 months now so Reese was living in the car since he was about a month old. We think that is the cause of him leaving multiple presents in the house. 
Reese holds it in whenever he sleeps with my boyfriend and I but when he sleeps by himself he lets it go. So yeah, I understand the watching! lol.


----------



## Cappuccino (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm also having trouble training my 8 month old chi mix. He sometimes goes on the pee pee pads. But seems like he likes to mark all over the house and poop wherever he wants. We got a crate and he won't go to the bathroom when he's in there. We let him out and he'll pee in the litter box we put the pee pee pad in. But then he'll go pee on the floor shortly after, but just a little bit. He basically goes wherever. I had him fixed a week ago to see if that would help, but so far no luck. Once he goes on the pad I praise him and give him a cookie. I often place him on the pad and tell him go pee pee. Go poo poo. We live in a condo building with no balcony and no easy access to outside. When we take him out he always pees, but rarely poos. We are getting tired of our house stinking like pee. Dunno what else to do. When I catch him peeing or pooing somewhere else I always tell him no. Then move him to the pad and praise him and give him a cookie. I'm thinking about getting the dog cleaner to prevent him going where he had gone on the floor.


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

I'm having trouble with Abby too. The probably more my fault than hers. Recovering from the surgery myself it's been difficult. As I get stronger we both seem to be doing better thank you so much for your tips, tomorrow is another day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosefire (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for writing this article, the information is invaluable !


----------



## susieQ (Jan 24, 2014)

I need help to train my dog to use an indoor dog toilet. Do you know which one is the best? thanks


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

Great information here, that you.


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a similar model to what I'm doing for my ~4yr old rescue. He's crated when I'm at work with a walker coming at lunchtime to take him out and crated at bedtime. When I bring him into the basement with me he's on his leash and tied to something solid that is between where I sit and a comfy beanbag that he seems to like. I walk him in the morning, at lunchtime at dinnertime and at bedtime. (I'll take him more during the weekend if he doesn't go on the appointed time. For the most part it's worked but he sneaked an accident in today...not sure when.


----------



## susieQ (Jan 24, 2014)

I went to the website for the and was very impressed from the looks of it. I think that I will be purchasing one for susieQ and can't wait to try it. I will keep you posted.


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

The only thing with sniffing with my boy (Chuck) is that when he's free to run around he's *always* sniffing if he's not trying to convince me to give him table scraps. But yes, what's been discussed here is pretty much what my trainer recommended. It's so far working when I'm home but he seems to follow his walker to the kitchen and promptly has an accident...but we're just starting so it may take a few weeks before he's got things down.


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

LOL, thank you for adopting a rescue dog. I volunteer at our local shelter, and we need more people like you. God Bless!
I agree, my dog used to have accidents as well. The indoor dog toilet eliminated that. She uses it on her own schedule rather then waiting for me to let her out. She always gets a long walk when I get home, but this gives her an option.


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

one more thought Puppet, my dog loves her crate. I think it goes back to dogs being den animals. We never lock the door on the crate, so she can open and close the door with her nose. During the day she opens the door and takes a nap, and at night she does the same. I made the mistake of letting my previous dog sleep with me, and when I tried to break him of this, he would sit by the side of the bed and cry. Does your little guy like the crate?


----------



## susieQ (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to crate my susieQ but now I let her sleep with me. When she goes to visit grandma she has to sleep in her crate and doesn't bother her. It's up to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fosterer-of-4 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Stay-at-home Chi folks*

Are available through the day and can therefore train to do business outside.
in 1 day in most cases-[providing the dog hasn't been messed up by a previous owner]-
Dog-doors would be a plus here, but chi folks love playin doorman, so....

If you don't see 'chi' in the act and find a pile, scoop up chi in one hand and a dustpan in the other.
carry both to the scene of the crime, set chi on the floor and direct his attention to you as you're scoop'n da poop.
scoop up chi in one hand and a dustpan in the other, and carry both outside...chi should see the dustpan a few times during the ride.
Set both down in an appropriate potty spot and do the whoopie dance----
or whatever it is you do when a success has been achieved.

For those time when you spot a crime in progress or about to happen, there's the ole' "HALT!!" and transport method


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

*What Ever You Do... DON'T Give Up!*

Our Leo just turned 1 last week and is *finally* housebroken. I've had him since he was 12 weeks. I've had a lot of dogs and my situation with Leo was the hardest. I used the same method as described in this thread and it will work. Some key points:


Keep to the schedule
Be consistent
Don't lose your temper or get angry... it won't help at all
Your crate is your friend
Take them to the same place to go potty every time.
Don't confuse walks with potty time... potty time is to do the business and then go back inside. Walks are more of a reward/exercise time.

I've had a lot of different dogs over the years and like people, each one is so different and learns differently. Leo pushed every button I had. Right after I brought him home I exacerbated a knee injury and it made it very difficult to take him out all the times he needed. And I was in an upstairs condo. So going outside was awkward even without a bad knee. I had to rely on my husband. I really advise against 2 people training a dog. One person, one style is so much less confusing. 

Years ago I read in a dog book on training that said if your dog can make it 15 days without an accident, he's housebroken. Leo made it to 20... then an accident. Then to 17... then an accident and so on and so on. Everytime he messed up I'd mark on my phone calendar when the next 15 days were up and just kept doing that until he got it. We are now 50+ days with no accidents.

Bottom line, if you are diligent, patient and consistent... they will get it. Don't give up on your pup.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think mine is finally getting it, going outside. I can sorta tell when she needs to go...she will go to the door then go towards the bathroom (where she normally went on her potty pads). She can be hard to figure out sometimes, cuz she normally constantly sniffs the ground. And I think she also seems to know I will take her out if she goes to the door and once I do...she will just want to sniff and run around x3


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That's great! Sounds like you're making real progress. I was getting desperate after we got Mickey so I asked a neighbor to bring her (well trained) dog into our yard to pee. LOL But it worked! Then we went on a long car trip where he learned to finish his business in one stop and not just mark and what the command go pee-pee meant. The things we do for our furbabies. But it's all worth it!


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

*So true...*

I have so many friends with labradors, golden retrievers, big dogs that all tell me..."Oh my dog went out one time outside and that was it, he's got it immediately!". I hate hearing that. But I'm used to the stubborn little ones and sadly my previous shih tzus weren't genius' either. But once they get it... they got it.

My hubby and I have been sitting here just happy as anything everytime Leo tells us he has to go outside. It felt like it was not long ago that we thought he would NEVER get it. 

So like my previous post.... Don't give up, don't give up. Consistency and patience is everything. They WILL get it.

Congrats on your success.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mine keeps thinking every time we go outside, its time for her to sniff and run. Even when she potties and i bring her right back in. It's like her brain resets every time. I think she is more than pushing my buttons...she mashing them, attempting to destroy them xP

**I still had a potty pad inside, so she would have less accidents. But moved it from her original spot. But she wouldn't go where I put it...and would go in a more private area...like far into my kitchen. So I gave in and just put the potty pad there...so I can sorta set her up for success in a way (at least she will go where she is comfortable when inside) and still work on going outside more and more. I hope it doesn't backfire


----------



## bertistelzer65 (3 mo ago)

Excellent guidance, thank you very much. I also think that it is very important to train a dog to the tray from childhood, because when the dog gets older, it is more difficult to do this. And here is just a funny and cute video Training puppy to pee or potty on dog toilet and now is work.


----------



## dachshund_55 (2 mo ago)

I know from personal experience that the first 5 days are the most difficult for a Chihuahua puppy to master new conditions. He finds it difficult to immediately understand the owner's requirements. Therefore, it is recommended to provide several convenient temporary toilets. Their role effectively perform special moisture-absorbing diapers. Disposable ones are immediately thrown away after one use. More durable are reusable analogues, which are easily washed.


----------

